
Extending NAPALM's Capabilities in the Salt Environment - mirceaulinic
https://mirceaulinic.net/2019-04-24-extending-napalm-salt/
======
neilv
Has there been discussion of renaming Napalm, the Python project?

Napalm is infamous for having been designed and used as a horrific weapon.

Quote from
"[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napalm#Development"](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Napalm#Development"):

> One of Fieser's colleagues suggested adding phosphorus to the mix which
> increased the "ability to penetrate deeply...into the musculature, where it
> would continue to burn day after day."

Also, the photo:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Phan_Thi_Kim_Phuc)

~~~
mirceaulinic
Yes, I know, and I completely agree. It was meant initially to be a pun, and
nobody expected back then the library would eventually so much traction. Even
worse, I personally was giving a talk in Vietnam a couple of years ago, and
you can probably imagine that I felt like an ass.

It has been discussed indeed, but unfortunately nobody volunteered yet to take
the entire work of re-documenting everything and many other things that have
to be done. But it's definitely something intended for the future.

